# The secret to getting hired at Remote Control Productions



## d.healey (Mar 20, 2017)

So I was watching the Hans Zimmer masterclass and I notice that one of his filler words/phrases is "you know". And then I was watching a John Powell interview and again lots of "you know", and the same with Jeff Rona, and the same with Harry Gregson Williams, and Trevor Rabin, and Nick Glennie-Smith, and Steve Jablonsky, and Henry Jackman, etc.

So I think as long as you say "you know" a lot at your Remote Control Productions interview (I assume they do interviews) you will get the gig.

More seriously is "you know" a common filler phrase in LA?


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 20, 2017)

Could be. In a lot of interviews it is important that people "click" with the interviewer. So sharing a similar vocabulary and manerism might trigger positiv psychological feedback.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 20, 2017)

I grew up in LA. "You know" was a common "filler" at least back to the 1960s. Older people called it a bad habit at the time, but it was, um, the way kids talked back then, you know.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 20, 2017)

It's like, you know, probably something like that.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2017)

Say "I don't know and I am willing to learn....", and maybe then you will be hired.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Mar 21, 2017)

germancomponist said:


> Say "I don't know and I am willing to learn....", and maybe then you will be hired.



You can also say "I can work an espresso machine". IIRC that's how Hans got his job with Stanley Myers.


----------

